# TV-out with fullscreen video.

## DragonZeal

Hi.

I'm using Gentoo kernel 2.6.12-r6 with Ati-Drivers 8.14.12-r2 and Ati-Drivers-Extra.

I wanted too have my xvid files in fullscreen on my TV like the theater option in Windows.

But I have learned that this is not possible.

What are my options to have fullscreen video like in Windows?

I have the following hardware available:

Ati Radeon 9800 Pro

Hollywood DXR3

Creative DXR3

Matrox G400

Nvidia Geforce4MX

----------

## DragonZeal

Isn't there anybody that can help me?

----------

## k_max

well, you can still watch fullscreen movies with MPlayer in console (you must have framebuffer compiled in kernel, it works good with vesafb, i couldn't get it to work with atyfb). MPlayer has a lot of video-out and scaling options, look in the manual for them.

----------

## DragonZeal

I don't quite understand you.

So you mean that i can have video on both screens.

But I read something about 2 XServers 1 for daily use and 1 for tv-out fullscreen video only.

Should that be another option?

I might try the dxr3.

----------

## Antimatter

 *k_max wrote:*   

> well, you can still watch fullscreen movies with MPlayer in console (you must have framebuffer compiled in kernel, it works good with vesafb, i couldn't get it to work with atyfb). MPlayer has a lot of video-out and scaling options, look in the manual for them.

 

Yes that works for the screen, but i haven't had any luck on geting any form of output using framebuffer (by output i mean output to the tv screen)

----------

## k_max

 *Antimatter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes that works for the screen, but i haven't had any luck on geting any form of output using framebuffer (by output i mean output to the tv screen)

 

well, i have a notebook with ATI Rage Moblility P/M (mach64 chip) and use 'atitvout' program to switch the screens. it also worked with Fn+F3 buttons earlier, when i've had non-ACPI kernel. you can try to launch Xserver with vesa driver (640x480 resolution and 16bit color depth). a lot of video cards require booting with TV-out cable attached to the TV or the card doesn't detect the TV-screen.

----------

## DragonZeal

But does atitvout works with a radeon9800pro?

----------

## Antimatter

 *k_max wrote:*   

>  *Antimatter wrote:*   
> 
> Yes that works for the screen, but i haven't had any luck on geting any form of output using framebuffer (by output i mean output to the tv screen) 
> 
> well, i have a notebook with ATI Rage Moblility P/M (mach64 chip) and use 'atitvout' program to switch the screens. it also worked with Fn+F3 buttons earlier, when i've had non-ACPI kernel. you can try to launch Xserver with vesa driver (640x480 resolution and 16bit color depth). a lot of video cards require booting with TV-out cable attached to the TV or the card doesn't detect the TV-screen.

 

I used atitvout, and had the tv plugged into the tv, and it detected, but it always failed with a VBE error of sort when i tried to activate the tv out, but that has mainly been with the radeonfb, and/or vesa fb, but i'll give the 640x480 a shot to see if that gets me anywhere, but i did get the secondary screen out to work (vga out) and it seemed to work just fine, the issue was and is still the tv out, but i'll give that another shot with 320x240 and some other lower end resolution.

----------

## DragonZeal

I have tv-out but the problem is that either the monitor or either the tv shows the movie.

----------

## lamekain

using opengloverlay i have output on both screens (clone mode, drivers 8.16.20, 9700 mobile)

----------

## alienjon

I have my TV plugged into my x800 pro card and I can see videos just fine, but my monitor resolution is 1280x1024 whilte my tv is 1024x768. I've heard that you can't set up a 'theater mode' option in Linux (as you can with the windows drivers) but is there some way to have my tv display at a different resolution than my monitor (If it comes down to having to change my desktop resolution whenever I want to watch a video, I'll just stick with xp for my movies, etc...)

----------

## lamekain

 *alienjon wrote:*   

> I have my TV plugged into my x800 pro card and I can see videos just fine, but my monitor resolution is 1280x1024 whilte my tv is 1024x768. I've heard that you can't set up a 'theater mode' option in Linux (as you can with the windows drivers) but is there some way to have my tv display at a different resolution than my monitor (If it comes down to having to change my desktop resolution whenever I want to watch a video, I'll just stick with xp for my movies, etc...)

 

Not sure what you mean by 'theather mode', but if you mean to have the two screens act as one huge (wide) screen, then that is possible. Anyway here are the relevant parts of my xorg.conf. If the TV is connected then I get it at 800x600 and my lcd at 1400x1050, if it's not connected then I just get my laptop screen (ideal configuration IMHO). The screens are separate meaning I can't drag stuff from one to the other, but I can switch by moving my mouse "off" the first screen (also you can command mplayer for example, to play a video on the other screen).

```
# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

(....)

# these are in the module-section:

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

(...)

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "LaptopLCD"

   Option      "DPMS"

   HorizSync   28-50

   VertRefresh   43-75

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TV"

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

(...)

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "(null)" # "horizontal" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "TVFormat"                   "PAL-B"     

    Option "TVStandard"                "VIDEO" # "NTSC-N"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "on"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 1

EndSection

(...)

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

    Monitor     "TV"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

(...)

# in the serverlayout section: 

    Screen "Screen0"

    Screen "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

```

----------

## batistuta

I don't have my xorg.cong here, but I think I know what you are looking for.

The basic idea is to set the TV to clone your monitor. The next problem is that you have different resolutions on each. so the idea is to set your monitor to temporarily use a different resolution, let's say 1024x800 instead of 1280x1024. This is done with something called "metamodes". You first have to define them in your xorg.conf, and you activate them using (I think) CTRL-ALT-"+ keypad key" or CTRL-ALT-"- keypad key" if to increase or decrease resolution. Your desktop itself doesn't change, it is jst that your monitor only shows part of it on the screen (you scroll using the mouse)

the nice thing about this is that when maximizing mplayer or VCL, they maximize to what your monitor shows.

So a tipical step-by-step is:

- set metatmodes (search in the forums for this)

- press CTRL-ALT-"- keypad key" to reduce resolution

- start mplayer

- Move the mplayer window all the way to the top left

- start your video

- maximize mplayer

- enjoy your film   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alienjon

Thanks for the replies everyone  :Smile:  I'm going to give both ideas a shot but I'm in the process of updating to gcc 3.4.4, so my comp will be busy for a little while. I'll restart my comp to test a modified xorg (thanks lamekain) right after compiling has finished. Meanwhile I'll look into this "metatmodes" that you were talking about, since it sounds like an easy way to change resolutions in a "snap", so to speak :-p. I'll let you guys know how it goes probably later on today or tomorrow.

----------

## batistuta

I've meant "metamodes" and not "metatmodes", you know that... it was just a typo, so don't kill yourself if the search doesn't return anything   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alienjon

Actually I wasn't aware of that, but I haven't had the time to really look into it yet either. Thanks for the clarification  :Smile: 

----------

## alienjon

Ok, so here's the beef. I tried editing my xorg.conf to similarly display the second screen. (as lamekain had suggested) The plus is that the TV displays at the proper resolution, the problem is that it is 'positioned' directly next to my monitor, so when I move the mouse to a certain edge of the screen the mouse 'moves' onto the second display (my TV). I looked at the xorg.conf man file and the part that I think is the problem:

```
Screen "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0" 
```

can only be positioned differently, in that I can have it above, below, or to the left or right of the screen but not as a 'double' of the current screen (at least by this configuration) Taking out the entire "RightOf "Screen0" doesn't help the problem either (didn't think it would, but I gave it a shot anyway) In fact my login manager won't even load with things set this way!

I then tried the metamodes option, also to no avail, unfortunately. I searched the forums and noticed that everyone who was talking about this option was using an nvidia card (making me think it was an nvidia option) but I tried it anyway and ended up not being able to load the login manager (same end result as I had mentioned above, but this was one step at a time for consistency)

Basically I am now wondering if what I want to do is setup a second serverlayout section with the functional second screen but I am not sure how to activate this screen (the next step being to activate this screen automatically, but I won't get ahead of myself now)

----------

## lamekain

Well you can get the mirror-setup by editing the ati-driver section. If I remember correctly changing this:

```
Option "DesktopSetup"               "(null)" # "horizontal"
```

into this:

```
Option "DesktopSetup"               "mirror"
```

does the trick. But this will probably make the screens use the same resolution..

[EDIT] Probably "clone" will work better  :Smile:  [/EDIT]

----------

## batistuta

I don't know about ATI, but for nvidia the clone mode does not require same resolution. In fact, if the monitor runs with higher resolution than your TV, the TV runs in a metamode (you only see part of the TV).

Look at the metamodes. I really belive that is what you need. I am also coming from Windows world (haven't missed it for 10 months by now   :Very Happy: 

I used to love the theater mode. And the metamodes is the closest thing I've found on Linux. I wish nvidia, Xorg, or whoever could do something about it, that they did it   :Evil or Very Mad: . the theater mode really rocks.

----------

## alienjon

I currently have my "DesktopSetup" set to "Clone", and for the metamodes (again, my loginmanager wouldn't load with that option set, but I could try it again) but will it only show part of the full screen at the requested resolution on my tv or the requested resolution but a virtual desktop? (If I get the chance, I'll try metamodes again in the meantime)

----------

## batistuta

When you login, your monitor is normal (1280x1024 or whatever), but you only see part of that on the TV (1024x768 or whatever). You press control-atl-"+ key", and now you'll only see like in your TV, part of the screen. You can anyway scrool everywhere in your full desktop with the mouse.

This is my xorg.cong for reference with the metamodes.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "CRT"

   Screen 0       "ScreenCRT"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "TV"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   Screen 1   "ScreenTV"

#   Screen 0   "ScreenCRT"

#   Screen 1   "ScreenTV" rightOf "ScreenCRT"

EndSection 

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/WindowsFonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   # Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   load  "nvidia"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option      "Resolution"   "256"

   Option      "Buttons"      "7"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "MonitorCRT"

#   DisplaySize  365 270

   DisplaySize  325 260

   VendorName   "LG"

   ModelName   "Flatron 995FT"

   HorizSync 30 - 96 # DDC-probed

   VertRefresh 50 - 160 # DDC-probed

   # These are the DDC-probed settings reported by your monitor.

   # 1600x1200, 75.0Hz; hfreq=93.75, vfreq=75.00

   ModeLine "1600x1200"   202.50 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024, 85.0Hz; hfreq=91.15, vfreq=85.02

   ModeLine "1280x1024"   157.50 1280 1344 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024, 75.0Hz; hfreq=79.98, vfreq=75.03

   ModeLine "1280x1024"   135.00 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768, 85.0Hz; hfreq=68.68, vfreq=85.00

   ModeLine "1024x768"    94.50 1024 1072 1168 1376  768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768, 75.0Hz; hfreq=60.02, vfreq=75.03

   ModeLine "1024x768"    78.75 1024 1040 1136 1312  768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768, 70.0Hz; hfreq=56.48, vfreq=70.07

   ModeLine "1024x768"    75.00 1024 1048 1184 1328  768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

   # 1024x768, 60.0Hz; hfreq=48.36, vfreq=60.00

   ModeLine "1024x768"    65.00 1024 1048 1184 1344  768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

   # 800x600, 85.0Hz; hfreq=53.67, vfreq=85.06

   ModeLine "800x600"    56.25  800  832  896 1048  600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 75.0Hz; hfreq=46.88, vfreq=75.00

   ModeLine "800x600"    49.50  800  816  896 1056  600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 72.0Hz; hfreq=48.08, vfreq=72.19

   ModeLine "800x600"    50.00  800  856  976 1040  600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 60.0Hz; hfreq=37.88, vfreq=60.32

   ModeLine "800x600"    40.00  800  840  968 1056  600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600, 56.0Hz; hfreq=35.16, vfreq=56.25

   ModeLine "800x600"    36.00  800  824  896 1024  600  601  603  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 640x480, 85.0Hz; hfreq=43.27, vfreq=85.01

   ModeLine "640x480"    36.00  640  696  752  832  480  481  484  509 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480, 75.0Hz; hfreq=37.50, vfreq=75.00

   ModeLine "640x480"    31.50  640  656  720  840  480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480, 72.0Hz; hfreq=37.86, vfreq=72.81

   ModeLine "640x480"    31.50  640  656  696  816  480  481  484  504 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480, 60.0Hz; hfreq=31.47, vfreq=59.94

   ModeLine "640x480"    25.17  640  648  744  784  480  482  484  509 -hsync -vsync

   # Extended modelines with GTF timings

   # 640x480 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 50.90 kHz; pclk: 43.16 MHz

   ModeLine "640x480"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 35.82 kHz; pclk: 34.96 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  34.96  768 792 872 976  576 577 580 597  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 43.27 kHz; pclk: 42.93 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  42.93  768 800 880 992  576 577 580 601  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 45.15 kHz; pclk: 45.51 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  45.51  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 602  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 51.42 kHz; pclk: 51.84 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  51.84  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 605  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 61.10 kHz; pclk: 62.57 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  62.57  768 816 896 1024  576 577 580 611  -HSync +Vsync

   # 800x600 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 68.18 MHz

   ModeLine "800x600"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 53.70 kHz; pclk: 81.62 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 77.10 kHz; pclk: 119.65 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.50 kHz; pclk: 143.47 MHz

#   ModeLine "1152x864"  143.47  1152 1232 1360 1568  864 865 868 915  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 72.07 kHz; pclk: 124.54 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  124.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1001  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 75.15 kHz; pclk: 129.86 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 101.70 kHz; pclk: 178.99 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  178.99  1280 1376 1520 1760  960 961 964 1017  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 108.50 kHz; pclk: 190.96 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024"  190.96  1280 1376 1520 1760  1024 1025 1028 1085  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 122.61 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 78.77 kHz; pclk: 149.34 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  149.34  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1094  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 82.20 kHz; pclk: 155.85 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  155.85  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1096  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.76 kHz; pclk: 179.26 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  179.26  1400 1504 1656 1912  1050 1051 1054 1103  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 111.20 kHz; pclk: 214.39 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  214.39  1400 1512 1664 1928  1050 1051 1054 1112  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 127.10 kHz; pclk: 280.64 MHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200"  280.64  1600 1728 1904 2208  1200 1201 1204 1271  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   HorizSync 30-50

   VertRefresh 60

   Identifier "MonitorTV"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "DeviceCRT"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option      "NoLogo" "on"

   Option      "NvAGP" "2"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

   BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "HWCursor" "On"

   Option      "Twinview" "TRUE"

   Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"

   Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"

   Option       "TwinViewOrientation" "clone"

   Option      "DPMS"

   Option      "MetaModes" "1280x1024@800x600, 1024x768; 1024x768,1024x768; 800x600,800x600; 640x480"

#   Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "DeviceTV"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option      "NoLogo" "on"

   Option      "NvAGP" "2"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

   BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

   Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

   Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

   Option      "IgnoreEDID" "true"

   Option      "HWCursor" "On"

#   Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "ScreenCRT"

   Device     "DeviceCRT"

   Monitor    "MonitorCRT"

   defaultDepth 24

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth       24

      Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "ScreenTV"

   Device     "DeviceTV"

   Monitor    "MonitorTV"

   DefaultDepth 16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## alienjon

Ok, I had the chance to add metamodes to my xorg and I gave it a shot. Apparently when I had tried it before I had put the option in my 'screen' section and not the 'device' section, hence I could not load anything graphical. Unfortunately this time I get no effect whatsoever, the tv still has a virtual desktop that is (I'm assuming) 1280x1024.

I tried ctrl-alt-+ but that only changes the resolution of my monitor, not my tv. Is there another command for the second screen maybe?

Also, batistuta, I see that you have a second server layout for your secondary monitor (tv) How do you activate it? I know that the first one in the list is activated by default, but I'm not sure how to start a second one (I had also tried adding a second server layout section, but to no avail)

In case there is anything that is blatently 'sticking out' that should not be there or should be different, here is my xorg.conf with metamodes added to it:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # File: xorg.conf
> 
> # File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Technologies, a substitute for xf86config.
> ...

 

----------

## batistuta

I don't recommend have two xservers, because you can't see them both simulatenously. I've experimented with this options but gave up quickly.

Regarding the matamodes, that is exactly the point: you only change the resolution of your monitor, to match that of your TV. Then fireup your media player, maximize, and voila! it will maximize to the metamode and not to the actuall full screen. Then you can switch back to full resultion, and your media player will stay at the size that you've maximized it with the metamode. The trick is to open the media player all the way top-left of the screen, because that is the part that the TV shows.

----------

## alienjon

I see where you're getting at. Nice trick, by the way. Thanks for showing me   :Smile:   I don't think I'm completely satisfied yet because this process is very roundabout and seems to avoid the real issue of setting a second monitor resolution, but it certainly gets the job done.

Something else that I noticed while looking through things: I checked the man page of aticonfig and noticed that there is a: "resolution=WxH" option and a "resolution2=WxH" option but the second one doesn't work. It looks like this might be related to what I am trying to do (if not exactly what I want to do) but when I try the second command I get an 'unknown option' error. Is it deprecated for some reason?

----------

## batistuta

I agree, compared to the "theater mode" that we are all used to from Windows, this is 20 year-old technology. But believe it or not, I don't miss theater mode anymore. Because I never watch a movie full screen on my TV while I browse the internet (my computer is not fast enough), and if you just wanna watch movies, this metamode trick does the job pretty well. Primitive solution, but it does the job   :Very Happy: 

I don't know about ATI... I have nvidia.

By the way, there is a website (don't have link here), that you set some options, and it generates your xorg.conf automatically   :Cool: 

The output is not 100% plugable, but it gives you a good feeling for the various options.

PS: If you are happy, mark the topic as solved so others have share your joy   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alienjon

ATI has it's own xorg.conf generator called fglrxconfig. There have been some problems with it in the past but now (for the times I have used it) it has built me a working xorg.conf that has needed very little (if any) extra maintenance after the script has run. I think I'll check ati's site as well as into this aticonfig script I found just once more before "solving" this thread" Thanks for the help  :Smile: 

----------

